# WASD oder Joystick



## TrippleH (18. Oktober 2011)

Gibts bei EvE jetzt "direkte" steuerung meine gilde sucht ein neues game . Wir hatten eve vor 1 jahr mal getestet und es hat allen gefallen aber wir haben nicht angefangen weil den meisten die indirekte steuerung nicht gefallen hat.


----------



## Contemptio (18. Oktober 2011)

Versuch mal nen riesiges Schiff mit tausenden von Besatzungsmitgliedern und ner Querachse von >15km mit nem Knüppel zu steuern; und das ganze noch in nem körperlichem Koma in einer Gelkapsel, während die Schiffssysteme an dein Nervensystem angeschlossen sind...soll heissen: Nein, es gibt immernoch keine "direkte" Steuerung.^^


----------



## TrippleH (19. Oktober 2011)

gibt es denn irgend ne alternative zu eve online / also ein mmo wo mann Grosse raumschiffe , normale seeschiffe mehr oder weniger direkt steuern kann mit anständigem pvp / wirtschaft aber nicht Pirates of the burning sea , jumpgate evolution , Bounty bay ?


----------



## Tikume (19. Oktober 2011)

Star Wars Galaxies - wird dummerweise nur Ende des Jahres dichtgemacht.


----------



## Arsokan (19. Oktober 2011)

Star Trek Online hat eine mehr oder minder direkte Schiffssteuerung. Ist aber sehr "Stupide" verglichen mit Eve

Davon abgesehen, dass du die Schiffe schon direkt steuern kannst - nur halt nicht mit der Tastatur. Kurs festlegen durch doppelklick ins All. Viele Taktiken sind nur anwendbar/Effektiv so (versuch mal nen Stealthbomber ohne zu fliegen!).


----------



## Negev (17. Januar 2012)

Contemptio schrieb:


> Nein, es gibt immernoch keine "direkte" Steuerung.^^



Nicht ganz richtig... indirekt gibt es eine direkte Steuerung nur macht diese meist kaum sinn.

Hast mal n Doppelklick ins Weltall ausgefüht? So kannst du dein Schiff direkt dort hinsteuern. Zum ausrichten is'es ganz praktisch oder wenn man von nem Gegener wegfliegen will.

Bei so ner fetten Abaddon "fühlt" sich diese Art des Manövrierens richtig schwerfällig an - soll auch. Aber setzt dich mal in ne Fregatte rein evt. noch mit Microwarpdrive dann macht das sogar richtig spaß - aber ob sowas einen wirklichen Nutzen hat kann ich mir nicht vorstellen


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (17. Januar 2012)

Negev schrieb:


> Bei so ner fetten Abaddon "fühlt" sich diese Art des Manövrierens richtig schwerfällig an - soll auch. Aber setzt dich mal in ne Fregatte rein evt. noch mit Microwarpdrive dann macht das sogar richtig spaß - aber ob sowas einen wirklichen Nutzen hat kann ich mir nicht vorstellen



Ja, es hat seinen Nutzen - vorallem im PvP, denn dort werden die automatischen Funktionen wie "Annähern" "Umkreisen"...etc nicht ausreichen.


----------



## Arsokan (25. Januar 2012)

Es hat mehr als Sinn. Schonmal nen Stealthbomber geflogen!? Die Bomben werden abgefeuert in Flugrichtung (Schiffsausrichtung) und explodieren dann in X KM (bspw 30 Km). Ein geschickter Bomberpilot kann so einen Logistik richtig nerven


----------



## Arosk (12. Februar 2012)

Jo, richtige PvP Action ist in EvE extrem... Der Ton im TS ist 20 mal schlimmer als ein HC Raid auf Profiniveau in WoW  Außerdem hat man immer diesen Reiz "alles" zu verlieren.

In meiner kurzen Spielzeit (3 Monate) hab ich es immerhin geschafft nicht zu "platzen"  Killboard


----------



## Rifter (3. Juli 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Jo, richtige PvP Action ist in EvE extrem... Der Ton im TS ist 20 mal schlimmer als ein HC Raid auf Profiniveau in WoW  Außerdem hat man immer diesen Reiz "alles" zu verlieren.
> 
> In meiner kurzen Spielzeit (3 Monate) hab ich es immerhin geschafft nicht zu "platzen"  Killboard



Wer nicht "platzt" hat nicht richtig gespielt.^^

Platzen tut jeder aber man muss auch nicht den Laderaum voller Boss/Faction-Loot haben oder im allgemeinen Fliegt man ins PvP auch oft nur mit T1/T2 Fits, der PvP-Klon ist auch nur mit billig Implantaten ausgestattet.


----------

